# citynames for new girl ??



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i'm thinking a naming my new girl with another city name 
(i 'm not naming her posh  )

so i have paris and .......

and my little boy cosmo ofcourse.......

please help me choose !!
i like belize best .......but paris and london sounds great too  

kisses nat


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i like these in italy:

siena

savona

porcia

edited: oops sorry didn't know it was a poll......


----------



## Elevenhounds (Apr 25, 2005)

I chose Belize because it is unusual and Latin American. Although I would find it difficult to call "Here Belize!" 'course you could call her 'Leeza' or something for short.

Other ideas
Fiji
Tahitii
Jamaica
Malta
Persia


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

I voted Belize as well... Maybe becuase it's closer to chi origin??
(I really liked Posh though, Nat!! :lol: )


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awww whatever you chose im sure your baby will be lovely


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

I like London!  But it's your choice!  :wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i went yesterday ...but there were no puppy's...i have to wait until saturday......i feel it's gonna take long before i can take her home.
it's a good thing paris and cosmo give me good company :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Aaw, c'mon I liked Posh...  I find Belize hard to roll off the tongue but I guess you can call her by a nickname.. :wink: I like London..is unusual. 

P.S. Hope you can find one soon! :wave:


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

I chose Vienna. I like the name belize also but I can just see myself calling her bellies. as in tummy.


----------



## nikki (Jan 28, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> i went yesterday ...but there were no puppy's...i have to wait until saturday......i feel it's gonna take long before i can take her home.
> it's a good thing paris and cosmo give me good company :wink:
> 
> kisses nat


where are you going to get your puppy :?:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

I think to keep the name based with Paris, as of course they are goings to be SISTERSSSS!

I like EIFFEL

as in the EIFFEL TOWER in PARIS!

{can you feel the love lol}

or MOULIN

as in the Moulin Rouge in Paris, though it actually means windmill  red windmill, but its in PARIS! :lol: 
you could call her moo for short! Paris n Moo! lol

or SEINE, after the river seinne that flows through Paris.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

aww I like those maself! lol


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

I vote Vienna


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I love Vienna and Belize , London just doesnt seem right too me but maybe thats because I live in England lol and here the name all the time :lol:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

yeah those names are beautiful!! but paris and london go so well together  

pff names is the last thing on my mind now, it's getting one :? 

i went 2 times but no females  , i'm hoping for tomorrow!!

keep your fingers crossed for me :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i'm really fond of the name brooklyn. chiwi was almost named that but it ws too common for me and she didn't look like a brooklyn.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I like London, and think it goes well with Paris , but then it is in my neck of the woods.  I hope you find your new baby soon.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

kisses nat


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

I would go with Vienna... that is a toughie though....


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

ozzysmom said:


> I love Vienna and Belize , London just doesnt seem right too me but maybe thats because I live in England lol and here the name all the time :lol:


You live in England, close to LONDON!!!! :shock: 

I am jealous. I went to London about.. 6 years ago (wow has it been that LONG??) and LOOOOOOOOVED it. I am going back someday!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

London is down South/south east, which a few of us live near


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Some of us unfortunate ones actually live here, hint hint me! no I guess Londons ok, but Im going college outside of here, Im going one insoith east essex! Im glad you chose the name Vienna, do you call her vi for short? or enna? xxxxxxxx


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

no for now it's only been vienna :wink: 

i call paris foeffel lol  and cosmo cozzy  

kisses nat


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

My husband is from Belize so you know what I voted for  How about some American names?

Like:

Reno

Vegas

Tahoe

Niagara


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

aaww i love Reno and Vegas !!!!!! vegas for a girl and Reno for a boy :love7: 

...maybe in a few years ....  

kisses nat


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

LOL Good I am glad


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

KJsChihuahuas said:


> My husband is from Belize so you know what I voted for  How about some American names?
> 
> Like:
> 
> ...



i like brooklyn, dakota and jersey for pet names. i never thought to use vegas, thats cute!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Also nat you name the future ones:

Ireland 

Yuma

Boston


The next girl I get or keep will be named Eden


----------

